
Abandoned America - Jaruzel
https://www.abandonedamerica.us/
======
King-Aaron
I always feel sad seeing the photos of US Air Force dismantling yards. It
seems like such a tragic waste that they don't just give me a F4 Phantom.

~~~
Fjolsvith
You couldn't afford the miles per gallon on it.

~~~
King-Aaron
I'd just sit in my yard and stare at it :)

Off topic, though I plan to own a Porsche/Ferrari one day, but also likely
won't be able to afford the operating costs. But I've got the plan in mind to
buy a shell, paint it really well, and hang it on the wall of the workshop.
It'd be a good way to have that piece of art/industrial design, without
needing to worry about head gaskets and oil changes :)

